# Really constipated.. please help Snugglebutt!



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

My beautiful big-eared boy Snugglebutt has become so constipated within just day's time that I actually that his testicles had become infected and swollen. He's constipated right near his rectum - and the rock-hard ball of poo is over half an inch long (going sideways). Poor guy is in pain when he tries to lie down. I tried massaging his belly for awhile and then I warmed a facecloth and held it against his bum for awhile. Nothing worked, although Snugglebutt did appear to enjoy the tummy massage. Does anyone have any advice? I really think something can be done - he's definitely not backed up further than the area near his rectum.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Would you be able to get some mineral or vegetable oil into him? The vets suggested that with Hubble. If you can get that into him then massage him it might help it work faster - I will jeep my fingers crossed he is okay. I don't know if it will work but I really can't think of anything else


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Try a couple of drops of wine. You wouldn't believe the size of the lumps a couple of my does pooted out after a couple drops.Maybe put a bit of lube on his butt first.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

*zany_toon* I actually sent Casey (rhas) a message just now and she said the same thing.  I had tried giving him butter before since I know that it is full of glycerin, but the whole milk-product thingy did worry me. I got him to swallow some veggie oil, but his poor belly is now all covered in oil (which he is cleaning off and hopefully swallowing!). I really hope this works!

*moustress* I've never heard of that. :shock: It's too bad I don't have any wine around, though. Also, I'd be a little afraid of the damage it could do to his liver, maybe? Also, I would think it would make him dehydrated, but I'm not sure since I am not a mouse. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The mousies I did that to lived for many moons after that. They looked really bright eyed and cheery after; don't know if that was from the relief or the alchohol.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Liz at FMH said:


> *zany_toon* I actually sent Casey (rhas) a message just now and she said the same thing.  I had tried giving him butter before since I know that it is full of glycerin, but the whole milk-product thingy did worry me. I got him to swallow some veggie oil, but his poor belly is now all covered in oil (which he is cleaning off and hopefully swallowing!). I really hope this works!


Great minds think alike! How is snugglebutt? Was he okay after you tried this?


----------

